
The new legend of Zelda is a toy box of delights - noir-york
https://www.1843magazine.com/culture/the-daily/the-new-legend-of-zelda-is-a-toy-box-of-delights
======
dimgl
I've had so much fun with this game. The game design is on a whole other
level.

The fact I can take a regular arrow, walk up to a campfire, light the arrow on
fire, shoot the ground and light THAT on fire, create an updraft and ride it
with the paraglider and then swing my hammer downwards to kill everything
around me is incredible.

Quite possibly one of the best gaming experiences I've ever had.

~~~
Pigo
Just out of curiosity, have you experienced any of these problems I keep
hearing so much about? The videos from launch have led me to think everyone
has scratched their screen and the system barely runs Zelda.

~~~
aaron-lebo
The game does have performance issues. Anyone telling you they aren't there is
either in love with the game (and not seeing it) or is only used to low
framerate games

It's not an issue undocked (because it runs at 720) and the game looks
fantastic. If you play docked, though, there's lots of performance stutters -
look at a certain area, attack a specific enemy and framerate drops to sub-30
and it might stay that way for a few seconds.

That being said, it's a good enough game that you can ignore it and even
forget about it, but it's always there. It's my only real issue with the game.

~~~
Pigo
That seems reasonable. I just seen one video in particular where they made it
seem like it's impossible not to scratch the screen on the recharging station,
and very easy to put the handles on incorrectly and have them stuck, also dead
pixels and the game just bugging out completely. I have no plans to buy one,
as it's just not my cup of tea, but very interested to hear if this was
actually common.

------
fumar
I stopped playing video games by the time I started college. I can't recall
once specific game or event or thought that spurred the change. Recently, as I
near 30 yrs old, I wanted to step back into my childhood and picked up a
Switch with Zelda. The game starts with a nice intro, light game mechanics,
and then sets you loose. It has been a week and I have been playing 2-3 hours
per day, every day. I can't remember the last time, I played a game that
teleported me to a new world, feel like a kid, success. Any other games you
all recommend from the last decade?

~~~
overcast
Mass Effect, Last of Us, Uncharted, Metal Gear Solid, God of War, Portal,
Metroid Prime, Super Mario Galaxy.

Mass Effect 1-3 is one of the greatest space epics of all time. Seriously,
amazing.

The Last of Us is just perfect storytelling, a true last hurrah to that
generation.

Uncharted is straight up living the life of Indiana Jones in modern day, in
the most AMAZING set pieces ever.

Metal Gear Solid, I don't even know how to begin. From the first game to the
last, the vision, the scope, the insane story, the even more insane
characters. It's the alpha and the omega in storytelling, and presentation.

God of War has the most insane boss battles.

Portal is just the most unique IP, totally different than anything else.

Metroid Prime brings Metroid into 3D PERFECTLY.

Mario Galaxy, is just charming.

~~~
sametmax
I've been so disappointed by mass effet. After finishing fallout 2 recently, I
looked up for some quality material, and people oversold it to me so I bought
it on steam.

Yes, having a SF + FPS + RPG is an nice innovation. And the atmosphere is
really well done. All in all it's a decent game, with several endings, and a
finely crafted epic touch.

But it's nowhere close to the hype it got.

The dialogues are terrible. Star wars episode 2 level.

The environments are incredibly dull. Empty. Repetitive. "Illusion of
openness" but really just closed connected corridors except on the empty
planets. What saves the game is the space exploration system making you feel
you are really bad ass.

The combat system is a mess. I never could tell when I was winning because of
my skill or some chance. Does my new equipment works ? Was this spell used
right ? No idea. I just powered through the last 2 levels because it was just
more efficient. Like in any modern game, healing is so easy anyway.

The UI Is terrible. Your bag is full, but you can't mass manipulate things to
sell them. Reading an item description takes a split second, which
cumulatively makes choosing gear a torture.

The game is buggy. FPS drops (it's an old game on a recent graphic card, damn
it), characters stuck in walls, camera not moving... I was ok with that... on
the PS1.

The writing isn't close to any classical RPG (fallout, baldur's gate, final
fantasy 7, tale of fantasia, chrono trigger...). The motivation of characters
are underwhelming: you feel no passion, anger or driving emotion of any kind,
nor intellectual master plans. Everything seems a reason and a shortcut to get
going. The person you are playing has the charisma of an oyster. The
backstories are the only thing not messed up, and each of your comrade have a
cool unique personality.

And god, half of the game time is spent on those awful planet exploration
transitions with the mako. Not to mention moving anywhere is slow and clunky
while being a good part of the game. And those unskipable animations (docking,
mako droping, elevators, mass relays...), really what were they thinking ? The
game is basically unplayable without using the apparently famous "bind game
acceleration to middle click" hack so you can just speed up time and not
become crazy. Having to cheat in a game not to win but to be able to enjoy it
is not good design.

~~~
overcast
Well, Mass Effect never put itself in the category of those CRPG's, ever. It's
absolutely inline with Star Wars, as that is what it was HIGHLY influenced by.

If we're talking crummy UI, and buggy gameplay. ANYTHING in the Fallout series
isn't exactly something I would hold up in high regards :)

Mass Effect is supposed to be a space opera, not an open world like you were
looking for. It's very much a story driven, go to x y z story line. With
_some_ branching.

If you've only played the first one, I can see why you'd have these reactions,
it's A LOT rougher than the sequels. Which are far more polished.

~~~
sametmax
I don't understand why you have been downvoted, since your reply makes sense.
HN is a weird place, so many intelligent people and so many emotional
reactions.

> ANYTHING in the Fallout series isn't exactly something I would hold up in
> high regards :)

Yes, it's the only one in the list though. Plus Fallout 1 and 2 (the goods
ones) are more complex and old than mass effect.

I didn't play KOTOR so I couldn't compare to it. The space opera part is
definitely a success, so I didn't hate the game. I quite enjoyed it. It's just
not on my "must play" list, which contrast with everything I heard or read
about the game, some even stating it was the best game of their life. I got
too high expectations.

~~~
overcast
Wasn't so much the gameplay for me, but the 100+ hours of story, and the
universe that was created. If it wasn't for that god damn ME3 ending, it would
have been a perfect trilogy for me.

------
deskamess
Never played Zelda before. First Nintendo device was a Wii but did not buy
Zelda. My daughters loved the Wii (sports,resort) but last year it finally
went down (green tint screen). I thought about the WiiU but knew the Switch
was on track and decided to wait it out.

The game has taken up our free time. I let my daughter drive but "we" played -
as Zelda newbies we were helping each other out with ideas. Took about 2 days,
but we finished the plateau with just one internet cheat [stasis shrine]. We
are still getting a hang of the controls/camera and fighting. The game is so
clean, scenic, responsive, detailed, responsible and well thought out. An
immersive alternate reality. Kid friendly to boot.

I still know so little since we do not have prior Zelda history. Is there a
trick to getting Rupees? Where to find arrows... how do we get powerful tools
like swords and bows? Can I sell a horse that I trained? Better clothing? What
do you buy vs find? In spite of all that we managed to finish the plateau and
when we flew down in the paraglider, it actually felt like we accomplished
something. And thats key... we were always making progress or when stuck went
and did something else before coming back.

Side note: So what made me buy Zelda given that I had no history with it?
Well, it was really the only real game that the system launched with (not
counting 1-2 Switch as it is a demo). Lucked into it.

I am not sure how Nintendo did it. Perhaps I did not understand who Nintendo
was (via the Wii). This game seems to expose their true capability and soul.
Maybe there are other non Nintendo games as fluid as this; I just don't know.

Switch Negatives: Just an opinion... Wii Sports is better than 1-2 Switch.

~~~
flukus
> I still know so little since we do not have prior Zelda history.

It doesn't help, BotW is very different to all the previous games. Finding
better swords and bows gets a lot better in time (probably another dozen
hours), eventually you don't have to worry about stuff breaking so much (my
biggest gripe early on).

But yes, you do have a misconception about nintendo, they are usually on the
cutting edge of what can be done. That bit with the paraglider for instance,
that's what stepping out into Hyrule field for the first time felt like 20
years ago.

~~~
cmrdporcupine
> that's what stepping out into Hyrule field for the first time felt like 20
> years ago.

Or what taking the boat out onto sea in Wind Waker felt like.

They really have got feel right. Though I think some of the atmosphere isn't
there in this Zelda.

I miss the music that plays at dawn in Wind Waker and also in Twilight
Princess (and probably others). A very nice melody that doesn't seem to be in
this game.

~~~
mathw
There's a bit of music that occasionally appears which seems to reference the
dawn theme, but a lot of standard Zelda musical cues are mostly absent, and
almost none of the ones that are there go where you'd expect. The approach to
music in this game is so much more minimal, and they deliberately twisted it
all slightly, probably to reinforce how BOTW is different to its predecessors
while sharing some of the same ideas.

------
hackuser
I only peripherally pay attention to games, but is my impression right that
Nintendo is just a brilliantly innovative company, light years ahead of any
other (major) gaming developer?

Off the top of my head, I see the Wii, Pokemon Go, and now this.

In addition to being innovative, they seem focused on artistry, creativity,
and positive experiences for their customers. Wii in many ways encouraged
collaboration and activity, playing with others (i.e., rather than alone with
pizza all night long); it focused on that over flashy graphics and shock-and-
gore. Pokemon Go got people out on their feet, interacting, exploring and
engaging with their towns, creatively rather than garishly introduced them to
the possibilities of new tech (AR), and was fun but not violent.

Perhaps that's already Nintendo's reputation; I don't know. But they don't get
enough attention and praise IMHO. They seem to me to be like the Pixar or
Apple of games, or better.

~~~
gshulegaard
Pokemon Go was not Ninetendo, just Nintendo IP. There was an interesting
market reaction once people realized this:

[http://www.polygon.com/2016/7/25/12270074/pokemon-go-
nintend...](http://www.polygon.com/2016/7/25/12270074/pokemon-go-nintendo-
stock-price)

That's not to say that Nintendo did anything to mislead the public, they
didn't, it was just a widespread misconception.

As a gamer, Nintendo is somewhat "brilliantly innovative" but they also appear
to be somewhat disconnected from their market. Pokemon Go is actually a good
example. The Nintendo fan base is positively _starving_ for content and
Nintendo seems to consistently underestimate demand.

Or as you suggest, perhaps they are more interested in being innovative rather
than servicing their fan base.

So while I think they should be praised for being innovative I would also say
two things:

* Pokemon Go is not at all their innovation

* They definitely have problems

~~~
hackuser
Thanks for the clarification. Do they at least get credit for backing and
popularizing Pokemon Go? Where would it be without Nintendo?

(Real questions; I'm not advocating for Nintendo.)

~~~
gshulegaard
As I understand it, not really. Niantic took their Ingress platform and
modified it slightly to work with Pokemon IP with a minigame (casting poke-
balls) inside. The original PokeStops were actually Ingress points of interest
:)

~~~
hackuser
EDIT: Per Wikipedia, the idea for the game came from a Pokemon Company
employee (owned 33% by Nintendo [0]), inspired by Ingress, and the game was
developed at the Pokemon Company. Another link says "The Pokémon Company...
and Nintendo jointly developed the app". Where does the story that it was all
Niantic come from?

Per Wikipedia:

* Ingress: It was downloaded 8 million times "as of" 2015, about a year after its release, and claimed 7 million players in 2015.

* Pokemon Go: 130 million downloads in its first month, 650 million within 8 months. PG was "the most active mobile game in the United States ever with 21 million active users" within a week of its launch; note that is in only one country.

From a software development perspective Nintendo might not have done anything,
but who had the vision to invest in bringing this to such a huge market? That
also is an investment in creativity and innovation. (That's not meant to be a
rhetorical question; I don't know the answer.)

~~~
gshulegaard
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Go](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Go)

As shown, the developer _and_ publisher is Niantic which is also the developer
of Ingress.

Perhaps you are referring to this snippet:

> The concept for the game was conceived in 2014 by Satoru Iwata of Nintendo
> and Tsunekazu Ishihara of The Pokémon Company as an April Fools' Day
> collaboration with Google, called the Google Maps: Pokémon Challenge.[21]
> Ishihara was a fan of developer Niantic's previous transreality game,
> Ingress, and saw the game's concept as a perfect match for the Pokémon
> series.[22] Niantic used the crowdsourced[23] data from Ingress to populate
> the locations for PokéStops and gyms within Pokémon Go, and data from Google
> Maps to spawn specific Pokémon on certain terrain or environment.[24][25]

So for background, The Pokémon Company is more or less a licensing body for
handling licensing of the Pokémon IP and franchise. They collaborated with
Niantic to meld an Ingress inspired augmented reality game with the Pokémon
IP.

Yes The Pokémon Company is a subsidiary of Nintendo so in a way Nintendo had a
hand in the collaboration...but I would probably classify it as a 2nd or even
3rd order relationship. But that is a personal judgement call I suppose.

In my mind, the augmented reality game design was wholly pioneered and
executed by Niantic (not once but twice). The idea for melding said design
with Pokémon IP came from the franchise licensing entity of The Pokémon
Company which is a joint subsidiary of Nintendo, Game Freak, and Creatures who
were the three businesses holding copyright on Pokémon at the time of its
founding [1].

But again, somewhat of a personal view point.

To me, I wouldn't necessarily attribute much related to Pokémon Go to
Nintendo.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Pok%C3%A9mon_Company](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Pok%C3%A9mon_Company)

------
city41
This video is an excellent demonstration of creative ways to play with the
engine:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9EvbqxBUG_c](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9EvbqxBUG_c)

It has some swearing and some very minor spoilers if you are just starting the
game.

~~~
smnscu
I came here to post the same link. Dunkey is by far my favourite YouTuber.

[https://www.youtube.com/user/videogamedunkey](https://www.youtube.com/user/videogamedunkey)

------
cmrdporcupine
The game play is great, but I think this one has the weakest story telling of
all the big Zelda games I've played. And the English voice acting is very
terrible. The voices are annoying and badly done, from my perspective. I
couldn't tell the difference between the voice of Zelda and the Mipha
character, probably the same actor. My wife has to leave the room when a voice
acted snippet comes on, and my kids make fun of it.

But me and the kids have been playing it non-stop. The actual game play is
great.

The world is huge but maybe not as massive as I thought initially. Certainly
the map is Skyrim-ish sized, but it doesn't have the same depth of dungeons
and quests and items as Skyrim does. The focus really is still on the main
quest.

So I suspect after I'm done the main quest I probably won't play it much.
There's not really a character-building item-collecting aspect to it, despite
the large open game world and adaptable mechanics, etc. the focus really is a
typical Zelda game: rescue the princess and defeat Ganon.

------
coreyp_1
I would love to play it, but I can't find a Nintendo Switch. That is, I
absolutely refuse to reward scalper behavior (which Nintendo encourages via
their artificial shortages).

~~~
merlincorey
It's available on the Wii-U as well.

~~~
coreyp_1
True, but I don't own a Wii-U, and the Wii-U is 5-year old technology, whose
production has officially ended as of January ([http://kotaku.com/wii-u-
production-has-officially-ended-for-...](http://kotaku.com/wii-u-production-
has-officially-ended-for-japan-1791813878)).

Scalpers are lowlifes, IMO.

~~~
6502nerdface
> Scalpers are lowlifes, IMO.

If the two alternatives are a world where no new Switches are available for
anyone to buy, and a world where some new Switches are available for a high
price, then surely the latter is strictly better than the former. Your
sentiment places the scalpers in an unfair position of "ethical entanglement":
if you try to make a problem slightly better, then by not fixing it entirely
you are now to blame. Other examples at [http://blog.jaibot.com/the-
copenhagen-interpretation-of-ethi...](http://blog.jaibot.com/the-copenhagen-
interpretation-of-ethics/)

~~~
tgb
How are scalpers trying to make the situation better? They don't increase the
supply, as in your erroneous hypothetical.

There's an argument for scalpers, but it's more subtle. Companies want
immediate sales and to be able to say they sold out. Scalpers let them do that
by taking on some of the risks themselves. And it ostensibly allows people to
make a time/money tradeoff between waiting in line or for later supplies
versus paying more.

~~~
6502nerdface
> And it ostensibly allows people to make a time/money tradeoff between
> waiting in line or for later supplies versus paying more.

See my reply to vkou. This is exactly how scalpers make the situation better,
by creating the availability of the choice to make a trade-off, where before
there was no choice but to compete on latency or luck (which is fine for many
consumers, but consumers vary in their ability to compete on latency and in
their valuation of the trade-off).

~~~
vkou
Giving people 'choices' in how goods are distributed doesn't always make the
situation better.

Consider rationing when there's a food shortage. We can either feed everyone
(At reduced rations), or we can let some people pay more, to get more food, at
the expense of letting others starve.

Isn't it great to give people the choice between destitution and starvation?
(Or, in the case of the poor, between starvation, and starvation.)

There's a reason rationing is common in times of hunger.

~~~
tkxxx7
Why consider this example, though, when a Switch, or a concert ticket or
iPhone or whatever, is not necessary for survival?

~~~
vkou
Video games are obviously not life-saving food.

I was using this example to demonstrate that optimizing for [choice/wealth]
does not always result in better outcomes. Just as the parent post posits that
optimizing for first come-first serve does not always result in better
outcomes.

------
hackuser
> Anything liquid can be frozen. Anything metal can be magnetised. Anything
> flammable can be set alight.

Graphical NetHack? (Disclaimer: I played NetHack only once, a long time ago,
and know it mostly by reputation.)

~~~
flgr
In their GDC talk
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QyMsF31NdNc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QyMsF31NdNc))
one of the core concepts they present is "multiplicative gameplay", which
sounds a lot like what NetHack and Dungeon Crawl Stone Soup aim for as well.

It's a surprising amount of fun to have multiple ways to solve puzzles and try
to come up with one that was or was not intended to solve it.

~~~
BHSPitMonkey
Here's a direct link to the timestamp where they talk about this, and show off
an internal 2D prototype of their "chemistry engine":

[https://youtu.be/QyMsF31NdNc?t=1067](https://youtu.be/QyMsF31NdNc?t=1067)

------
danbolt
Not particular to the genre, but I think this is one of the characteristics
that had made games like NetHack and Dwarf Fortress so engaging to some. The
right combination of mechanics and systems, alongside interesting or
surprising placement to create scenarios that the brain interprets as a
narrative.

~~~
veli_joza
More modern example is Rimworld, it really gets the design right. Each game
item has multiple uses in different contexts, and randomly-generated events
actually add up to meaningful story. It's also great example on how to build
complex world while still allowing players to have good insights into
mechanics and game state.

------
robbfitzsimmons
Does anybody subscribe to this magazine (1843)? I subscribe to the parent
magazine The Economist, and this sounds appealing, but $50 for 6 issues seems
steep (and no online subscription).

~~~
disillusioned
They send me a lot of issues with my normal Economist subscription, but you're
definitely right that it's not cheap.

------
jessewmc
It might be worth pointing out that if you're having trouble finding a console
to play this on, refurbished Wii-Us are still an option for $200.

[https://store.nintendo.com/](https://store.nintendo.com/)

I bought one since I wanted some party games and didn't have any Nintendo
console anymore. It was more than worth it. Mind you this was before end of
life so the calculus might be a bit different now.

~~~
mercer
I can second this, in particular if 1) you like Nintendo games, and 2) you
haven't played all the Wii and Wii U titles (or perhaps even GameCube).

I bought the Wii U even though I could've bought the Switch. It's my first
Nintendo console since the Gameboy Advance (SP) and GameCube, and I'm very
happy with my decision (giddy, even).

Here's a few arguments in favor of getting a Wii U:

\- you can play all the WiiU and (most?) Wii titles. Even just the first-party
ones are worth it: Metroid Prime Trilogy, Zelda: Twilight Princess, Wind Waker
HD, Mario 3D World, Mario Galaxy (1 and 2), Mario Kart, Wii Sports, and so on,
along with and admittedly small selection of great third-party titles. \-
through the Virtual Console you can also play a pretty decent selection of
N64, NES, SNES, Gameboy Advance, and DS games. This gives you access to many
if not most of Nintendo's Zelda, Mario, Paper Mario and Metroid titles, among
others, as well as tons of games that at the very least have high nostalgia
value (although the first party ones are generally highly acclaimed too). \-
there's a decent amount of 'indie' titles available, although I suspect that
to be quickly eclipsed by the Switch. \- based on (ridiculously extensive)
googling around before making the decision, it seems that Breath of the Wild
is just as good on the WiiU as it is on the switch, with the one big (but to
me unimportant) exception of resolution (900p on Switch, 720p on WiiU). Plus,
for now at least it's better than the 900p docked version for Switch,
performance wise. But that might be fixed with a firmware update.

Basically, the Wii U is at this moment the ultimate Nintendo console. And even
if (or when, really) they start offering these games for the Switch, I
consider it unlikely that they'll support Wii games on account of having to
support the Wii controls (remote + nunchuck).

All that said, obviously the Switch is far superior when looking forward (WiiU
is discontinued, even) and for mobile play. If those things don't matter too
much, I'd say get a WiiU even if you can get a Switch, and sell it once Mario
Odyssey or some other new game you want comes out. The WiiU will probably
retain much of its value, even as your 'retro-gaming machine' to handle all
the weird control schemes Nintendo has been going through lately.

------
tyleo
I wonder whether future Zelda games will be more like this title, or more like
its predecessors. I have had great experiences with both, and Ocarina of Time
now contends with Breath of the Wild as my favorite game. Even I don't know
what I would prefer.

~~~
flgr
I wonder whether now that they have a functioning engine and tools for large
open worlds it might take less effort to create another open world like this —
and then allow them to spend that time on also having the more traditional big
dungeons in there. That'd be neat at least.

I think getting some longer more traditional dungeons as DLC would be amazing.

~~~
city41
There are two DLC packs coming later in the year. Hopefully they do just that.

~~~
flgr
I'd like to see them succeed with episodic game play.

I'm not sure if anyone really ever did that. I know that Valve wanted to do it
with Half Life 2 and then just stopped after two episodes.

It sounds like Witcher 3 had two great extensions, but that's it pretty much.

It sounds like one of my favorite childhood games had that in mind, but then
others figured out how to create content, and they let the community create
new content instead.

Is anyone actually doing episodic game content successfully? I guess MMORPGs
like WoW do, but is anyone successfully doing episodic content for games
outside that genre?

------
ddavidn
Agreed. I've always wanted a useful house in a Zelda game. Now I have one. And
the game just keeps getting better (albeit a little too easy so far)

~~~
geoah
What use did you find for a house? I bought one, upgraded everything and the
only use was the bed.

~~~
flgr
It allows you to store extra swords, shields, and bows AFAIK. Also has a
couple of tools (hammer, others) conveniently available nearby.

------
islon
> Chop wood or light fires in the glacial wastes of “Skyrim”? No chance.

You can chop wood even in vanilla Skyrim, and with mods you can light fires,
ride dragons or do whatever you want.

~~~
CleaveIt2Beaver
>and with mods you can light fires, ride dragons or do whatever you want.

Not to pick on you directly, but this rebuttal seems to come out every time an
unfavorable comparison is drawn to Skyrim lately, and it honestly makes no
sense to me.

If the comparison is to the base game, which everyone experiences regardless
of platform, why would anyone ever consider mods in that comparison? Of course
you can do things that aren't in the game _if you change the game_. I can also
add custom reticles to any game I want, provided I have plastic wrap, tape and
a marker, but that doesn't imply they're part of the game.

------
scaasic
Caveat being the only consoles that can play it are either impossible to find
or at the very end of its lifecycle.

~~~
endemic
> at the very end of its lifecycle

This might not be a bad thing. Plenty of quality software already released
that you can obtain cheaply. I skipped the Wii U, but am going to pick one up
so that I can actually play Zelda, as well as explore the other games I
missed.

~~~
cmrdporcupine
It's not a bad little machine for a few games. You could keep yourself busy
and totally immersed in Legend of Zelda just playing BoTW, the HD re-issue of
Wind Waker (_highly_ recommended), the re-issue of Twilight Princess, the Wii
copy of Skyward Sword (weakest of the bunch imho, but there) and Minish Cap in
virtual console. Worth the buy just to play those.

Same goes for Mario. Super Mario Wii U is great. Super Mario 3d World is
great. Super Mario Galaxy series for Wii runs great on it.

And Mario Maker! Hours of fun.

I hear great things about Spatoon. The Pikmin games are great.

But my kids mainly use it for Minecraft and Mario Maker.

A highly underrated system, imho. Nintendo released some great titles for it.

~~~
mercer
How can you leave out Metroid Prime Trilogy! The first installment is probably
the first in a list of less than fives games that I've finished multiple
times.

Other than that I agree with what you said.

~~~
cmrdporcupine
Sure, but Metroid Prime is a GC series that they haven't updated :-( To play
it these days you're actually just better off playing it in Dolphin, which I
recently did. It looks great you can even get texture packs to upgrade it.

~~~
mercer
True, I'm really hoping we'll get a new Metroid game on Switch. That said, for
many people the control scheme of the original put them off, so being able to
play it using the (easier) Wii controls, higher resolution, and getting the
whole trilogy for about 20 bucks is a pretty nice plus of having a WiiU.

Unless you hate these types of backtracking games, of course :).

------
SimeVidas
Current status: Watching the memories I got so far in different languages.
French is excellent.

------
averagejoe13789
There is giveaway going on for it - [https://gethealthpack.com/giveaways/the-
legend-of-zelda-brea...](https://gethealthpack.com/giveaways/the-legend-of-
zelda-breath-of-the-wild-giveaway/?lucky=69)

------
Arizhel
Is it just me or does it seem like there's something wrong that these 30-year-
old game franchises are continually being milked? Is it really that hard to
come up with something new these days? Back when these things were new, there
were no other, much older franchises to draw from. Metroid, Zelda, etc. were
all brand-new and came out at about the same time.

~~~
Pfhreak
They aren't mutually exclusive. Splatoon received critical acclaim, for
example.

This is also true for every other media -- we relentlessly rebuild, recycle,
and remix old work to create new content. It's a part of being human.

~~~
Arizhel
>we relentlessly rebuild, recycle, and remix old work to create new content.
It's a part of being human.

I addressed that before: this simply isn't true for Nintendo games circa
1985-6. At that time, these characters and games were all-new, except perhaps
for Mario, and he came from Donkey Kong which only came out a few years
earlier. So why were they able to come up with so many original characters all
in such a short span of time, which have lasted this long, but they haven't
created anything original in the last 10-20 years that even remotely compare?
Personally I think it points to some change in our society.

~~~
aikinai
As posters above have mentioned, all "sequels" in a Nintendo franchise tend to
be completely independent with basically the character models swapped in later
in development to make it part of a series. There's no shortage of ideas for
new characters and stories, but if you don't put a recognizable name on the
box, you immediately sacrifice half your sales.

Movies are the same, so maybe you're right there's something different about
society's taste these days.

~~~
Arizhel
I think it reflects on a severe amount of risk-averseness on the part of the
corporate producers these days. Decades ago, they were willing to take risks
on new ideas, both in movies and in video games. Now they're not; they only
want stuff that's basically guaranteed a profit, even if it's not that large.
So we get a lot of "safe" stuff, like ever-more installments in some comic-
book movie franchise, or video games that reuse the same characters over and
over, instead of truly all-new concepts. You can't have truly new stories if
you're using the same characters; that limits you.

------
overcast
It's a shame the game is only available on the two most underpowered gaming
devices. Can you imagine this game on a PS4, or a PC. I cry thinking about it.

If Nintendo just became an elite third party triple a developer for the big
boy consoles, I think they would make a killing. They can also make their
little gimmicky peripherals for said console. That will satisfy their need to
reinvent the user interface every time, and then abandon it shortly after.
Without screwing over an entire console generation.

~~~
topkekz
>It's a shame the game is only available on the two most underpowered gaming
devices.

The Switch is handheld gaming device.

~~~
gdulli
Then I guess an alternate way to phrase it is that it's a shame Nintendo
doesn't and won't have a current-gen normal TV console. Bizarre choice because
they were already leading by far the mobile space among console developers.

